# Shawn Marion's offseason status...



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi, kinda new to the forum... but nevertheless, I am a Suns fan and a big time fan of Shawn Marion (ever since he first got drafted fron UNLV)...

I was wonderin'... does anyone know the status of Shawn Marion... in terms of him remaining a Sun. I've heard that Colangelo really wants to resign him, yet I'm not so sure if he's willing to give the MAX for him. I really want him to stay in Phoenix.. however, I'd like to know if the Suns are really working on resigning him... or are they planning to trade him either this year or possibly wait till next year for an extension or a possible sign in trade. Thanks.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Welcome aboard my friend. I think Marion is not worth the max at all. Hm.. maybe he will get a 6 years 48 million deal????


----------

